
Ask HN: Why and where do you exchange crypto? - Bitlum
Hey HN! We’re working on a lightning network powered crypto asset exchange platform, currently on testnet but coming to mainnet hopefully in the next month...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testnet.zigzag.io<p>Would love to know what crypto people here in HN think to current exchanges &amp; what benefits&#x2F;negatives there are in current exchanges. Also feedback on using our site would be awesome. Trying to follow PG’s advice on building something people want. So keen to know what pain points with current exchanges, and how to make our exchange better :)
======
gus_massa
It is ok to post your stuff here, but this looks more like and add disguised
as a question, so it will be treated with suspicion by many users and perhaps
flagged.

I suggest waiting until tomorrow (to avoid submitting too much) and posting
this as a link to zigzag or to a blog post that explains the testnet/mainnet
timeline and use.

And then add a comment with a copy or the current post, something like:

> _Main developer /owner/whatever of zigzag here._

> _Would love to know what crypto people here in HN think to current
> exchanges_ [...]

And hope that you get some comments and suggestions.

~~~
Bitlum
thanks yeah was wanting to get input and thought it was better suited as Ask
HN. Thanks for the help :)

~~~
gus_massa
Don't worry, but here you will get feedback anyway (if enough users like your
submission). I'd have added some feedback, but I don't own cryptocoins.

------
akhatri_aus
This is quite obviously an ad.

For the question the answer is Shapeshift, will not bother to look at others.

~~~
Bitlum
thanks for this. gus_massa mentioned above it's probably best placed
elsewhere. But we're just trying to get some more feedback on the best/worst
of what's out there to make sure we are building right thing. If you don't
mind me asking what is it about Shapeshift that makes you use them, and also
not considering looking at others?

~~~
akhatri_aus
It's fast, no login/site wallet required, supports a lot of cryptos &
transactions go through even when the network is clogged.

